# how many yellow labs can i keep in a 55 gal tank



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

i got a 55 gal tank and put 8 yellow labs how many would i be able to keep males and females total once them mature more and begin breeding behavior ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

3m:12f are likely to work.


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

thank you very much would you use caves for them to hide around and places to spawn or any other cichlids that would mix well with them i dont see them very ofen they hide around the caves .


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

judymayes said:


> thank you very much would you use caves for them to hide around and places to spawn or any other cichlids that would mix well with them i dont see them very ofen they hide around the caves .


Mbuna are rock dwelling fish and they are going to hang around cover if it is available, it's just what they do. The more you are around them, the more comfortable they will become and you will see them more often.
15 fish of the size Labs get to is good for a 55 gallon tank; I would not add more.


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

thats good to know ,thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could do 8 rusties with the labs. More fish will bring them out of hiding.


----------

